# Problem with Tyco set, sparking/loss of power



## 4300 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a Tyco 440-x2 set that I'm having some problems with. I recently added some new track, going from about 30 feet up to around 50-60. After I added the track, while running both lanes, the car will lose power in certain sections, sometimes coming to a complete stop. I also noticed orange sparks coming from various places around the track where the track sections connect. If I run only one lane at a time, everything seems fine. I've tried 3 different transformers and several different cars and its the same deal. All the track has been cleaned, both on the rails and the connections. I've also tested the track with a multimeter and there doesn't seem to be any shorts. Any clue what's going on here?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Sounds like weak connections. Voltage at the rails doesn't mean a whole lot, what's important is what happens to that voltage under load. Every connection is a potential for voltage drop if they are the tiniest bit loose or dirty...you adding more connections which made it worse. You can pinpoint the problem spots by doing a load test.

If you have a helper, a crude way to do this would be to put a rubber band around your trigger or jump the controller leads at the terminal block so you have full power available at the track rails. Then, starting on the terminal track, measure the voltage, then with the meter on the rails have your helper put the car on the rails with the rear wheels up. Apply a little finger pressure to the spinning tires and watch the voltage...it will drop as the load increases but should quickly recover close to normal. Move around the layout and do this one track section at a time. If it drops significantly and stays there, especially if the wheels are spinning free, you have a problem with one of the joints at that particular track section. Ideally you should do this with one side of the terminal track disconnected from the rest of the layout, this way you can narrow a voltage drop down to a particular end of each section.

You can do the same test with a 5W ceramic resistor instead of a car, it's actually better that way as you have a good consistent load. If I remember I used to do it with 10 ohms, maybe 25. A lot of guys would be very surprised at the results of this test on plastic track, especially Tyco.


----------



## 4300 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess that makes sense. A good part of the newest track was pretty filthy. I thought I was pretty thorough with cleaning, but I guess not. Could this also be the reason I'm getting sparks in between the track sections?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I am using Mattel track which, while 100% compatible with Tyco, has a couple design improvements. But the "fix" is still the same.

Mattel put an "L" bend at the end of the rail which increases the tension between track sections (maybe you have some?). This must improve the electrical connection greatly because I have not had any problems with my Mattel track since it has been set up. Yet, even on some Mattel track pieces, I would initially get a dead spot. The simple fix for this was to bend the rail even more at the end so that when I put two pieces together, the rails from each piece were very tight against each other. Forcing the rails from adjacent pieces together reduces the resistance and hence, the voltage loss.

You can bend the Tyco rails as well. Even though the rail ends on Tyco are straight, you can still put a little bend in them; not an "L" shaped bend, but enough to tighten the connection between rail joints. I'll bet that solves your problem (assuming clean contacts and rails). Many will tell you that Tyco has bad electrical connections, but Mattel did fix that. I think with a little bending, you can fix Tyco as well. You can do a few pieces in a minute.

Also you must think about jumper points. Even the best sectional track is going to lose something at each joint. I have jumpered my track in two places for a 60 piece layout and I see no noticable drop in voltage. To create a "jumper" track, search through the track building forum. There is sure to be a few threads there on making a jumper track. Basically, you have to solder wires to the underside of the rails.

Joe


----------

